# You will be missed so much Taz!



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

My dog called Taz went missing yesterday about 9.30pm and he usually comes back if he has wondered when called. We drove around looking for him and shouting his name for about three hours. We called the police and reported him missing as well as the dog warden. We assumed that someone had picked him up and would take him to the police in the morning or something. We eventually decided to walk down the road with torches late last night and found him on the side of the road, he had been hit by a car. We are absolutely devestated and can't stop crying for him. He was greatly loved and was such a happy dog and loving. Me and my partner will miss him loads, we have two other dogs and I think they know something is wrong. RIP Taz xxxxx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG that must have been awful for you, sorry to hear that.
R.I.P Taz


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Munkys Mummy, the sight of him laid on his back with blood coming out of his mouth was something I will never forget. Thankfully he looked normal apart from the blood in his mouth, I saw him first and if he had been a mess I don't know how I would cope with it. We think it was an instant death so are grateful for that. My other two dogs are never going out in our yard again without a lead on.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss, rip taz


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss

R.I.P Taz


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, i find it really difficult reading this section and i'm writting this with pools in my eyes. Death is always difficult to cope with and everyone copes in their own way, so try and remember all the joy Taz brought you both, so sorry....


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, remember when we found my friends dog that had been hit by a car, he was still warm and everything, it was the most disturbing thing i have ever seen, and will never forget it, i know it is near impossible, but try not to think of him by the road, as that wasnt him, that was his body, he will be watching you now, as the happy dog he was, and thanking you for all the great times you gave him!

i am so sorry to hear this, i hope you and your family are ok, if you need anybody to talk to we are always here for you.

R.I.P taz XXX

lee


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry that must have been terrible RIP Taz


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a train hit one of mine...had to go down the tracks with a box and pick up all the pieces...i know how you are feeling...my condolences


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear about your dog  One of my cats got knocked down in front of me earlier in the year and even though Ive three other cats i still havent got over losing camilla


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guy for your sweet words. He was a fantastic dog, so obediant and always happy, wagging his tail and full of beans. We miss him so much and keep thinking what if, but I know that is pointless now. It is hard not to think of him by the road though, I was the first to see him with my torch, I didn't look long though, thank god. I have plenty of photos of him but it is too soon to look at them. RIP Taz, we love you and miss you.


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

My thoughts are with you at this sad time. R.I.P. Taz.


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

It breaks my heart to post this, but for all you who would like to see him, here is my babe:










Not the clearest picture, but the first one I found and I can't look through them all at this time.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rest In Peace Taz


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

he looks such a lovely dog aswell, when i saw the photo my eyes started to fill, you can tell how much he means just by looking at the photo of him, he is soo cute!!!

i really am so sorry, but unfortunatly time can not be turned around, just remeber he will always be here, just not his body.

lee


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

He was, I didn't go to work the night after it happened, as I was crying so much, it is getting easier, sort of. I am really sad at the moment, me and my boyfriend haven't got the heart to celebrate new year now, I just hope that the new year is better than the end of this one.

He was a faultless dog and loved life, he will remain in our hearts forever and we will never forget our Taz.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

andie said:


> You know, i find it really difficult reading this section and i'm writting this with pools in my eyes. Death is always difficult to cope with and everyone copes in their own way, so try and remember all the joy Taz brought you both, so sorry....


Me too! Reading these threads always bring back memories of the pets I've loved and lost and it still hurts years later remembering the pain.

I'm so sorry that you lost Taz in such horrible circumstances, but he is in a better place now and will always be in your heart.

RIP Taz


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone, it does help to hear such thoughtful words and know that you are thinking of my baby boy. It is so strange at the moment as Taz was a bugger for barking at any slight noise, which would start the others off and we would run into the kitchen to find that noone was there, it is quiet now, that will take some getting used to. I bet the neighbours will wonder too. Love and miss you Taz.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

RIP poor little doggie , lets hope you have lots of bones and friends in heaven x


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where ever he is I know he is happy, as he was the happiest dog I have ever known. He would put a smile on our faces every time we would be a bit down. Thank you for enriching our lives Taz, even though you were taken away from us prematurely. And thanks to you all for your sympathy.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thats so sad, what a way to find out. Take care and think of the happier times. RIP sweet doggy.xx


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, I wish the person who hit him had told someone, there is only two houses nearby, mine and my neighbours. If they had gone to the neighbours, they would have known it was our dog. I don't blame them for hitting him, after all he shouldn't have been near the road, it was dark and he is a black dog, so the chances are they didn't see him. My boyfriend reckons he was picked up and put on the side of the road and I can't forgive them for that, just leaving him there. We reckon it was an instant death as he didn't have a mark on his body, just blood coming out of his mouth. It had been chucking it down that night as well, which doesn't help with the thought of him laying there.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Aww man, that sucks so bad. You have my sympathies


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Im really sorry to hear about that. Still upset about the cat earlier this year, so i understand your trauma and emotion. Somehow though cats are different, cats go out without a leash, cats face more danger - but its not easy.

Please, make sure your yard is escape proof. Its so easy for them to get out. Its likely you have no idea how he got out and stuff, i know - and dont hold yourself to blame - but have an extra big check. Dont leash the other unnecessarily - just make sure they cant get out too. 

All the best.


----------

